# Where To Buy Stainless Stockpots In Melbourne?



## brewchild (12/3/07)

Hi :beer: ,

I'm looking to do a 3tier gravity set up and want to find 50L -70L stockpots.

The best I can do so far is $182 each plus P&P from Sydney for Robinox

Advice would be much appreciated as I am on a limited build budget.

I intend to name it Moonshadow Brewery :super: 

cheers

Brewchild


----------



## albrews (12/3/07)

brewchild said:


> Hi :beer: ,
> 
> I'm looking to do a 3tier gravity set up and want to find 50L -70L stockpots.
> 
> ...



hi, does robinox have a website, and if so what is it?
are they stainless steel . and do they have the thick base?
it seems a good price you have.

ebay has new s/s reinforced base pots on offer , just use search.

cheers


----------



## DJR (12/3/07)

Check this thread

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...bourne++robinox

Seriously look at Al instead of SS - much cheaper, easier to modify and lighter too.


----------



## Velophile (13/3/07)

brewchild said:


> Hi :beer: ,
> 
> I'm looking to do a 3tier gravity set up and want to find 50L -70L stockpots.
> 
> ...




Where in Melb town are you? I found my cheapie SS mega-pot in an asian tat shop in Footscray. Springvale & Richmond or Collingwood have simular places.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/3/07)

Velophile makes a valid point.

If you *want* stainless steel, then so be it. If you are happy with aluminium, then go for it and spend the money you save on other stuff.

The medical scares around Al and alzheimer's etc were dismissed quite credibly a long time ago.

It doesn't have the bling factor, but it works real well - at least for me!


----------



## Enerjex (29/7/07)

does anyone know where in springvale you can get cheap s/s pots? I'm interested in something around the 50litre mark. i assume that the kind of place i'm after is some sort of large asian grocery store, but there's likely to be a lot in springvale so if anyone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/7/07)

there is heaps and it's well worth having a walk around to get your best price and best pot, the shop across the road from springvale station is a good place to start and then there is another down the road a bit near the bus stop, good luck 

-Phill


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (30/7/07)

I stopped by Bestcaterer in Ringwood last week and they had large stock pots on offer. They are not on their website that I could find, but are in store. Not sure what size they were. I have a 50L SS pot and they were selling some that are bigger than mine new for $270. They could have been 70L, maybe even 100L. I'm sure you could find a better deal but they sure looked nice. Springvale seems to be the place.


----------



## Fents (30/7/07)

As well as springvale dont forget to browse Victoria St, Burnley / Richmond...theres loads of asian shops there too and i'd be heading there first as its a bit closer for me than springvale rd.


----------



## Lynch's Brewhouse (30/7/07)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> I stopped by Bestcaterer in Ringwood last week and they had large stock pots on offer.



I purchased a 50 ltr pot from them in March for our yearly batch of tomato sauce. Not cheap, but happy with the purchase.


----------



## Pandreas (30/7/07)

Just thought I'd make mention of a great bargain I recently found.... Not a stockpot of 50l capacity but something that may be useful for other extract and K&K brewers!

"The Warehouse" (formerly Clint's Crazy Bargains?) in Geelong are selling 18.9l stainless stockpots for $13.95. I would guess that other 'Warehouse' stores would have the same stock or could perhaps order these....?


----------



## Jagungal (30/7/07)

I notice that Grain and Grape have a number of stainless steel brew pots.

Are these reasonable quality and value ?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/7/07)

i got my main boiling pot from G+G it's a bit more expencive than some but good quality and they were happy to drill holes into it for a tap ect. for me, also delivered to my door

-Phill


----------



## bear09 (30/7/07)

I would buy a large cheap Aluminium pot for mashing but I would only boil in Stainless. Heavy botton and good quality. Apparantly their are links to alsymes if you boil in aluminuim for extended periods and then consume the fluid inside ( this is how we make beer eh... ).

CHeers!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/7/07)

Pandreas said:


> Just thought I'd make mention of a great bargain I recently found.... Not a stockpot of 50l capacity but something that may be useful for other extract and K&K brewers!
> 
> "The Warehouse" (formerly Clint's Crazy Bargains?) in Geelong are selling 18.9l stainless stockpots for $13.95. I would guess that other 'Warehouse' stores would have the same stock or could perhaps order these....?



I bought one of these and took it back the next day when I found out that they do not hold 18.9litres - closer to 16.5litres. I got the impression from the woman at the returns counter that I wasn't the first.

Caveat Brewer


----------



## RobW (30/7/07)

bear09 said:


> I would buy a large cheap Aluminium pot for mashing but I would only boil in Stainless. Heavy botton and good quality. Apparantly their are links to alsymes if you boil in aluminuim for extended periods and then consume the fluid inside ( this is how we make beer eh... ).
> 
> CHeers!



I think you'll find that theory's been well & truly discredited Bear.


----------



## Enerjex (1/8/07)

went to a heap of stores in springvale today but couldnt find what i was after so i buckled and forked out for a robinox 50l SS at a catering shop. Here it is doing a test 30l boil


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (1/8/07)

Enerjex said:


> went to a heap of stores in springvale today but couldnt find what i was after so i buckled and forked out for a robinox 50l SS at a catering shop. Here it is doing a test 30l boil




I went to the South Melbourne Markets back in May and found some very reasonably priced ss pots. Very reasonabale :super: . Can't remember the name of the shop though. The markets arent that big there so it shouldnt be that hard to wander around and find it.

BYB


----------



## Yob (5/8/13)

Thread revival.

Anybody found anywhere other than above? Im probably looking at 100l to future proof a bit. Happy to Do a walk round Sprinvale and SM Markets but would like to hear if anyone has found somewhere else, Victoria street for example?


----------



## brente1982 (5/8/13)

Try Cellar Plus, they had some fairly big pots when i was in the on the weekend. Didnt get prices unfortunately as i couldnt see any on them. But they did have quite a big selection to choose from.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (5/8/13)

I have seen them at preston market. I will check some prices for you when I am there later int he week.


----------



## brewbienewbie (5/8/13)

Victoria Street is definitely worth a look, there's a bunch of shops selling great big pots


----------



## fcmcg (5/8/13)

When i bought my aluminuim pot from the dog/bird asian shop (rough rough-cheep cheep) , it was listed as being 50 litres...i calibrated it at 47...so be aware with the cheap pots from these stores ( stainles included possibly ) that they are not always what they say they are..especially for volume...
Just my 2c
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Yob (5/8/13)

No worries Ferg, will be taking my tape measure with me when I go looking.

Anyone know the calculation to get volume from diameter x depth thingamy?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (5/8/13)

3.14 x radias x radias x height = volume.


radias is half the diameter

RB


----------



## woodwormm (5/8/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> 3.14 x radias x radias x height = volume.
> 
> 
> radias is half the diameter
> ...


simple maths! outrageous

download the app!


----------



## brente1982 (5/8/13)

yeh its πr² x h = volume


----------



## Edak (5/8/13)

brewbienewbie said:


> Victoria Street is definitely worth a look, there's a bunch of shops selling great big pots


+1 

There is one shop called chef land near SE corner of Victoria Street and church street. There is another store on the NW of that intersection also, about 100m from the corner. Both are on Victoria Street, both cheap. I got my pots and a lot of other gear from chef land, all good. Inspect first.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (14/8/13)

I checked out Preston market and they only have Aluminium pots that size.


----------



## brente1982 (15/8/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> I checked out Preston market and they only have Aluminium pots that size.


What size? Did you check in the asian shop on the corner near where ALDI is???


----------



## toolio666 (17/8/13)

With G&G having their Fathers Day Sale this week may be worth checking again...


----------



## Yob (17/8/13)

Thanks lads, heading into Victoria Street this morning for a wander, back via Springvale if I get no love in Richmond..

must remember to take tape measure

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (17/8/13)

What sort of base thickness is recommended? Staying clear of the 1mm, there is a good sandwich base SS one about 7mm or some aluminium 4mm for about half to 2/3 the cost down the road...


----------



## Edak (17/8/13)

Usually it depends on the way you want to use it. Direct fire would recommend a nice thick sandwich. If one uses an element then thin is good, especially when selling holes and plumbing braumeister style.


----------



## Yob (17/8/13)

Will be gas fire heated so leaning toward the bling sandwich base... $369 is a fair whack to shell out for a kettle…

Off to springvale to see if I can find a bargain there…


----------



## Edak (17/8/13)

Where was the best find so far?


----------



## Yob (17/8/13)

Definitely Victoria street, didn't get the chance to fully explore springvale road as the bub cracked it and we headed home sooner than otherwise would have been the case.. 

Best one I found was the 100l stainless one for $369 with a 7mm sandwiched base, other options were certainly available for cheaper if I wanted to go aluminium but the thickest base I could find was 4mm. 

Other options have now become available to me so I probably won't need to do any more searching for a bit.


----------



## Ross (17/8/13)

Sandwich base is a total waste of money on a brew kettle, there is no need for a soft diffused even heat.

Cheers Ross


----------



## lael (17/8/13)

Ross said:


> Sandwich base is a total waste of money on a brew kettle, there is no need for a soft diffused even heat.
> 
> Cheers Ross


I'm surprised - I thought conventional wisdom says you might get scorching? ( I have no experience with gas - just curious)


----------



## Yob (17/8/13)

The 100l stainless with a 1mm base were cheaper by far but I thought they felt thin and could easily scorch, is this not a concern?


----------



## Ross (18/8/13)

There are 1000's of brewers using gas fired kegs & they are not getting scorching... You are boiling liquid FFS not making a souffle 
I would still get the best quality one you can afford though.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (18/8/13)

OT, Ross can you get ones any bigger than the 100L SS, around the 140L mark ? After having my aluminium 100L fora few years now with a Rambo burner I have never had scorching, except for the time I turned the Rambo on way before the first running a made it to the kettle.


----------



## pk.sax (18/8/13)

Save the sandwich bases for direct fired mash tuns with no fb and decoction pots.

This one is currently my fav thing in the brewery:

http://www.mashematics.net/wordpress/?page_id=62#!/~/product/category=2358278&id=17255583

Even got me over my fear of handling alu (destroying one, i.e.).


----------



## Ross (18/8/13)

bradsbrew said:


> OT, Ross can you get ones any bigger than the 100L SS, around the 140L mark ? After having my aluminium 100L fora few years now with a Rambo burner I have never had scorching, except for the time I turned the Rambo on way before the first running a made it to the kettle.



Yes, but won't be importing another container for a while yet. 


cheers Ross


----------

